
Show HN: Subnetchat – Web based chatroom for your local subnet - jbaudanza
https://www.subnetchat.com/
======
jbaudanza
I'm interested in any feedback. The source is available at
[https://github.com/jbaudanza/subnetchat](https://github.com/jbaudanza/subnetchat)

~~~
wtmt
I wasn't sure of what this provided until I opened this on a home connection
and it showed a subnet where I wouldn't recognize the other people at all
(this is with ISP assigned IP addresses). For home use, I'd be thrilled if
something were available within the home router's internal address range,
rather than an external IP.

Even in offices, I guess this would be useful in very small environments. Even
medium sized networks could have subnets where people within a single subnet
may not recognize one another or want to be in a single chat room with a
stranger.

~~~
jbaudanza
I see. So you'd rather have something that says, "You are now chatting with
everyone in 192.168.1.*". That's good feedback. Thank you!

------
yueq
Who remembers WinPopup?

~~~
jbaudanza
This is sort of the same idea!

------
BaCtErIaLaMbDa
nice!! is that also possible with lan ip's?

~~~
jbaudanza
Thanks! The chatroom is based on the external IP that is visible to
subnetchat.com. So everybody on your LAN should be in the same chat room.

